# Monthly Photo Contest - January 2015



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

This month's theme, something to brighten up the dreary winter days: 

*"Fun in the Sun! " ​*
*
*​
This month's theme picked by *LoveEcho*​ 
 IMPORTANT CONTEST RULES BELOW! *MUST* READ​
*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)*​ 

Only ONE picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted. We are not kidding about this, make SURE that your picture is within size limits
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one or a picture taken by someone else.* It also means that if YOU are IN the picture, it will automatically be suspect of not following this rule, as someone else would have had to take the picture for you, unless it is obviously a selfie. 
The contest is for purebred *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*. This includes the title and the body of your post, no comments there either!
*If you are attaching a photo use three periods ". . ." (or similar) as the required text. NO COMMENTS ALLOWED.*
*No* alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them. Changing a picture from colour to black and white is allowed, as is the adding of a watermark for copyright protection, if you so wish.
No changing your mind! The picture you post is it. We will not remove a picture because you wish to post a different one. 
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme OR I will pick the theme. 
If you have any questions about the photo contest or would like some rules clarified, please post them in the COMMENTS thread started for this month. 

You have from now to approximately Tuesday, January 27th th to enter your picture. Voting will run from around January 27th to 31st.

Above dates are approximate to accommodate the Moderator's schedule and/or current level of laziness.  

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

...


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)




----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

...


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Sabina22 (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Bebe56 (Dec 8, 2014)

**** REmoved by Admin - Rule #2 - Pic oversized. ****


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

**** Pic removed due to size ****


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

...


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

*Kyleigh*

...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*** Pic removed by Admin - Rule #2 ***


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

DSC_2838 by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Steve Wright (Dec 20, 2014)

Louis


----------



## Baikal (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

*** Removed by Admin ***


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)




----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

*** Still too big @ 1024 X 764 ***


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

...


----------



## Coreey5 (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## marreromcp (Oct 15, 2014)

* * *


----------



## Mirabai (May 11, 2013)

...


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

...


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

...


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)




----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

...


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Vega-gurl (Sep 1, 2014)

...


----------



## stu1951 (May 30, 2012)

* * *


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

...


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Athena_ (Jun 10, 2014)

...


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

5/25/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr


----------



## daonlyillwiz (Mar 13, 2014)

...


----------



## RobBlueMaro (Jan 15, 2015)

* * *


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

*** Removed - Rule #2 ***


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## Sniper2606 (Dec 13, 2011)

20150119_143730 by sniper260687, on Flickr


----------



## rinkleroot (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## tjpearse (Jan 31, 2014)

...


----------



## Bryn (Nov 27, 2014)

Picture removed by ADMIN - not in line with this Month's contest Theme.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*George*

*** NO comments of any kind in contest - see contest rules. Pic removed due to not being in line with the theme ***


----------



## Samuel24 (Jan 23, 2015)

*watchdog*

* * * Comments removed by ADMIN - check Photo Contest Rules at the beginning of the thread Please ***


----------



## jlynn (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Deeda (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

*Stick*


----------



## Throwing_Machine (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

...


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

...


----------



## aldin777 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

...






...


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## SwtCheeks (Jan 28, 2015)

...


----------



## Samuel24 (Jan 23, 2015)




----------

